# Radiesse HCPC code



## evonp (Aug 26, 2009)

One of my surgeons want to do Radiesse dermal filler injection into a patient's vocal cords. He wants to do this in office. Does anyone know what HCPC code to use for the Radiesse? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 8, 2009)

Take a look at Q4085 ??


----------

